

Ask HN: Affiliate management solutions? - newrenowhore

Our business is attracting a number of interested affiliates (revenue share, etc) as we grow. So far we&#x27;ve been handling them manually (track sales with a custom coupon code + internal referral tracking), but it&#x27;s cumbersome to dig through every month. Plus, there&#x27;s no verification on the affiliate&#x27;s side - they&#x27;re more or less taking us at our word when it comes to the number of sales their referrals generate. This won&#x27;t fly with some of the bigger affiliates we&#x27;re talking to.<p>While I&#x27;m aware of some of the larger marketplace-ish services (cj, etc) in this space, I was wondering if there was a product or service out there we could use to track and pay our affiliates. Ideally it would be very simple to set up on the affiliate side, and offer tracking &amp; payment.
======
entelarust
[http://www.hasoffers.com/](http://www.hasoffers.com/)

